# do bears make a blowing sound?



## Hairtrigger (Sep 15, 2009)

Was hunting an area where we have pics of a huge bear.
I had a doe come out and start blowing at something and run off looking into the swamp.  I then heard something walking through the bottom and periodically making this blowing type noise--could not see if its the bear. Do they do this? Do deer hate bears? New to being in "bear" territory and know nothing about them.


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 15, 2009)

possibly another deer that was spooked by the first... ?...


----------



## Possum (Sep 15, 2009)

Bears make a huffing sound sometimes. I've heard hogs make a sound similar to a deer blow. I would think a deer would run from a bear just like they would from any predators.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 15, 2009)

It was hard to explain the sound, but huffing would be a good word


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd say the bear smelled you and was warning you that it was his territory.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 15, 2009)

It was an unusual situation because both the deer and what could have been the bear were both upwind from me--i am wondering if somehow they both seen me--i dont know--really looking foward to seeing this guy and hopefully putting him on the ground


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 15, 2009)

Bears "whoof"


----------



## stuckbuck (Sep 15, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> Bears "whoof"



X2 literally I've heard it twice.


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> Bears "whoof"


That's it!


----------



## huntemwfo (Sep 16, 2009)

I've heard it lots of times. An older bear will do this to intimidate other bears and anything or anyone in its teritory. If you get too close they will also "pop" their jaws, or teeth, loud as a warning.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 16, 2009)

huntemwfo said:


> I've heard it lots of times. An older bear will do this to intimidate other bears and anything or anyone in its teritory. If you get too close they will also "pop" their jaws, or teeth, loud as a warning.



To other bears......... YOUNGER bears (teenagers) will pop their jaws at you when you're sitting up in a tree and they aren't sure what you are. Sometimes those 100-150#ers will pop jaws, bluff and walk circles around you just trying to see if they can get you to move or do something to figure out what you are.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 16, 2009)

it was BIGFOOT!




come on... somebody had to go there


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

all the sounds as mentioned above i have heard yes they do make them the cubs will run up a tree fast when moma woofs as well and then start walking in on you like a bull moose ready to fight i have had some close encounters more than once but they are bluffing most of the time they run like heck when they see or smell you i have  had sows in front of me and cubs behind me and me on the ground really exciting


----------

